# Rayrod64's Scratchbuilt Thunderhawk



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I started this project a while ago and i just wanted to post some pix. I found some paper templates on the net and built the rest from plasticard and bitz...the engines are from anarkin skywalkers podracer







..

Looking to make it for my Howling Griffon 1st Company

.hope you enjoy....


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

good work ,Now some skulls spikes and chaos would be pleased


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

some more pix


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic!! Great job! I might have to make some Chaos stuff like this


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a fantastic bit of gear. Very nicely done. Does the assault ramp open? I would love to see inside.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't believe this has so few replies.

Impressive build on this and the paintwork brings it all together well.

Are you going to add some clear plastic to the cockpit canopy?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

No kidding hey Vash?

This thing is pimp! if you make another one ill gladly take it off your hands lol!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Thunderhawks are no easy feat to build and I applaud you for that! Great job and 
+ Rep!

Any other building projects lined up?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with Vash's sentiments. How does this have so few replies?

You've done a really awesome job with this, in modelling and painting it. Your Howling Griffons should be proud to boast such a fine Thunderhawk. + rep mate.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thaks to all on the comments. Im glad you like the ship. the assault ramp was originally made to open and if you noticed the nose section was built to hold a rhino. 

Im thinking of making a thunderhawk transport from a stormbird model as my next project.

I will keep you all posted.

:biggrin:


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work! The paint really brings it together!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

freaking awesome. plus rep for that


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome, the only thing that looks off to me is the sideways lascannons, just looks odd on such a well built scratchbuild.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I took a couple of pix with some terminators and tanks for scale.
These are the last till I fine tune airbrushing. Thanks for all the comments guys. Next Im going to try to make a Mark I Landraider from scratch and a Thunderhawk Transport ship from a stormbird.....


----------

